# Frozen or not?????



## looby lu (May 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My sister, her husband and I are looking into surrogacy with me as the host.  We have read somewhere that the sperm needs to be frozen for 6 months before.  Is that the norm? Do you know why fresh sperm isn't used?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I think you will find most clinic will ask for this.

Ours did but we really didn't want to do this, and our sister in law (our wonderful surrogate) said she didn't mind it being fresh.

She did have to sign something to say she was happy for fresh sperm, and they did do it like that for us 

Hope this helps 

Wishing you all the best for the future

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi we used Care in Manchester and did not have to wait the 6 months, we used fresh, as long as you are happy for this, they like you to sign a form to say this, I think it is to do with any disease's that the sperm may carry from the intended father, the usually Hiv, hepatitis etc, but they already have these tests done before the sperm is frozen, but if you know the couple well then you know they are ok.

All the best,
Lynne xx


----------



## looby lu (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for replying, that explains a few questions we had.  Hopefully we won't have to wait 6 months.  We're going to Nurture in Nottingham.

Looby Lu


----------

